# Working out for the first time - is this a decent workout???



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok I want to start working out for the first time ever, and at home. So I found a good workout routine from a website that involves only dumbbells. Can someone with experience take a look at this and tell me if it's a decent workout plan? Is there anything you would change around? Add?

*Monday:*

Dumbbell bench press 
Warm up 1 x 15 reps 
3 sets of 8 reps

Incline dumbbell press 
3 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell squats 
4 sets of 10 reps

Alternate dumbbell curls 
3 sets of 12 reps

Dumbbell Pullover 
3 sets of 12 reps

Ab Crunches 
4 sets of 15

*Wednesday:*

Arnold press 
Warm up 1 x 15 reps 
3 sets of 10 reps

Alternate front dumbbell raises 
3 sets of 12 reps

Dumbbell rows 
3 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell stiff legged deadlifts 
3 sets of 12 reps

Ab Crunches 
4 sets of 15

*Friday:*

Dumbbell deadlifts 
4 sets of 12 reps

Incline dumbbell press 
3 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell Lunges 
3 sets of 12

Alternate dumbbell curls 
3 sets of 12 reps

One arm dumbbell extensions 
3 sets of 12 reps

Ab Crunches 
4 sets of 15

Thanks sooo much!


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm a really skinny/underweight guy trying to add on a lot of weight...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent workou*

looks bad. no tri or calf workouts? two bodyparts per week for a beginner? i would put the leg workouts on fri and add some tri workouts on mon.


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

*re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent workou*

This is the first time I'm ever doing this so I'm confused about a lot of things, is this plan really that bad??? here I added tri and calf workouts, is this any better? If no... do you think you could move these excercises around and then post what you feel would be a decent dumbbell workout for the week? Thanks so much for the help!

Monday:

Dumbbell bench press
Warm up 1 x 15 reps
3 sets of 8 reps

Incline dumbbell press
3 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell squats
4 sets of 10 reps

Alternate dumbbell curls
3 sets of 12 reps

Dumbbell Pullover
3 sets of 12 reps

Ab Crunches
4 sets of 15

Dumbbell Kickbacks
3 sets of 8 reps

Wednesday:

Arnold press
Warm up 1 x 15 reps
3 sets of 10 reps

Alternate front dumbbell raises
3 sets of 12 reps

Dumbbell rows
3 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell stiff legged deadlifts
3 sets of 12 reps

Calf Raise On A Dumbbell

Ab Crunches
4 sets of 15

Friday:

Dumbbell deadlifts
4 sets of 12 reps

Incline dumbbell press
3 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell Lunges
3 sets of 12

Alternate dumbbell curls
3 sets of 12 reps

One arm dumbbell extensions
3 sets of 12 reps

Ab Crunches
4 sets of 15


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent workou*

ther4es no need to workout two body parts a week, stick with one. you'll be sore as it is and you wont have the strenngth to do two workouts. you can stick with 3sets of 8 reps for each exercise since youre trying to gain mass. you can also take advantage of the pre exhaustin technique (though you dont really need it) and do shoulders and tris with chest and bis with back. here is what i would do:

Day 1

Dumbbell bench press 
Warm up 1 x 15 reps 
3 sets of 8 reps

Incline dumbbell press 
3 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell Pullover 
3 sets of 8 reps

Arnold press 
Warm up 1 x 15 reps 
3 sets of 8 reps

Alternate front dumbbell raises 
3 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell Kickbacks 
3 sets of 8 reps

Day 2

Dumbbell rows 
3 sets of 10 reps

One Arm Rows
3x 8

Dumbbell stiff legged deadlifts 
3 sets of 8 reps

Alternate dumbbell curls 
3 sets of 8 reps

Hammer curls
3x 8

Day 3

Dumbbell squats 
4 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell Lunges 
3 sets of 8

Extensions
3x 8

Calf Raise On A Dumbbell

Abs


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

*re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent workou*

You have it listed as Day 1, Day 2, and Day 3 -- Does this mean I can still do it Monday, Wednesday, Friday?

And to be honest with you I'm kind of confused what you mean by stick with two body parts a week, because you seemed to have left in most of my original exercises, don't these target all the necessary body parts?

I'm new to this so it's kind of easy to confuse me lol :blush


----------



## kb_101 (Apr 7, 2007)

*re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent workou*

Having been a trainer at Golds Gym and a nutrition/fitness nerd, I can absolutely see where there is a big problem here. For example, your biceps are being worked 3x/week. Your front deltoid muscles are also being worked 3x/week. This will over train the muscle, and it will never grow. This might be okay if your were performing them in a circuit, but thats not what the workout calls for. First, you need to know your needs, is it to lose weight, gaining lots of muscle, or getting ripped? Dumbbells are probably the best for of weights to use, especially if your doing it from home, because it allows for a wide range of motion and flexibility with your exercises. Hope this helps.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent wo*



lostwitness said:


> You have it listed as Day 1, Day 2, and Day 3 -- Does this mean I can still do it Monday, Wednesday, Friday?
> 
> And to be honest with you I'm kind of confused what you mean by stick with two body parts a week, because you seemed to have left in most of my original exercises, don't these target all the necessary body parts?
> 
> I'm new to this so it's kind of easy to confuse me lol :blush


sorry i meant to say dont work a bodypart twice a week, not stick with two bodyparts a week. you can do it mon,wed and fri


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent wo*



kb_101 said:


> Having been a trainer at Golds Gym and a nutrition/fitness nerd, I can absolutely see where there is a big problem here. For example, your biceps are being worked 3x/week. Your front deltoid muscles are also being worked 3x/week. This will over train the muscle, and it will never grow. This might be okay if your were performing them in a circuit, but thats not what the workout calls for. First, you need to know your needs, is it to lose weight, gaining lots of muscle, or getting ripped? Dumbbells are probably the best for of weights to use, especially if your doing it from home, because it allows for a wide range of motion and flexibility with your exercises. Hope this helps.


Is Gumaros edited version good? (I'm trying to gain weight)



> Day 1
> 
> Dumbbell bench press
> Warm up 1 x 15 reps
> ...


Thanks everyone!


----------



## kb_101 (Apr 7, 2007)

*re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent workou*

If you can, please list the equipment you have including the weight of each dumbbell.


----------



## kb_101 (Apr 7, 2007)

*re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent workou*

Yes, Gumaros workout is a good one, especially if your just starting out. Usually I recommend push/pull workouts 2x/week. For example:

Mon
Chest Shoulders Tri's (heavy)

Tues 
Back Bi's Legs (light/assisting muscles)

Thur
Chest Shoulders Tri's (light/assisting muscles)

Fri
Back Bi's Legs (heavy)

It only takes 48 hours for a muscle to recover, but since your just starting out. I would go with Gumaros workout (12 weeks) until you become more advanced. Try to switch up your exercises every 3-4 weeks. Again, since you are just starting out, every 4 weeks would be good.


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

*re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent workou*

The only equipment I have are dumbbells, and they go up to 25 pounds.

(5 pound, 10 pound, 15 pound, 20 pounds, 25 pounds) I'm assuming that will be enough for now.

I haven't started yet so not sure. I also need to buy myself an adjustable bench for the workouts.


----------



## kb_101 (Apr 7, 2007)

*re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent workou*

Now that I am looking at this in depth, I do see a couple of problems. "Arnold Presses" and "front raises" work the same muscle, so replace "front raises" with "upright rows". This will work the traps, and side shoulder muscles.

Also, "dumbbell rows" and "one arm rows" are also working the same thing. Replace "one arm rows" with "bent over raises". This will work the back part of the shoulders.

No need for hammer curls, especially as a beginner, it is somewhat implied with dumbbell rows.

For the first 4 weeks all reps, should be 10-12. If the weight is too light do 12, you will need heavier weights. For the next 4 weeks move to 8-10 reps, if you can do 10 for all 3 sets, you will need heavier weights.

Try to stay at the same weight for all the sets of each exercise. 
For example: 
Dumbbell Squat: 3 x 10 @ 50 (25lb x 2 dumbbells)
You can bump up the weight a little for the next workout if you feel you can.

As for "abs". Do them first as it will serve as a warm-up to your workout. If you must do these last, then do some jumping jacks, or ride a bike, walk, or anything that will get your body warm enough to take on your workout.

Mon

Abs

Dumbbell bench press
3 sets of 10 reps

Incline dumbbell press
3 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell Pullover
3 sets of 10 reps

Arnold press
3 sets of 10 reps

Upright Rows
3 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell Kickbacks
3 sets of 10 reps

Wed

Abs

Dumbbell rows
3 sets of 10 reps

Bent over raises
3x 10

Dumbbell stiff legged deadlifts
3 sets of 10 reps

Alternate dumbbell curls
3 sets of 10 reps

Fri

Abs

Dumbbell squats
3 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell Lunges
3 sets of 10

Extensions
3x 10

Calf Raise On A Dumbbell


----------



## kb_101 (Apr 7, 2007)

*re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent workou*

Starting your 8th week, you can start to do 6-8 reps for each set. This is where you you'll really start packing on mass and size. The other thing is, if you really want some serious mass, you might need to look towards getting a barbell set so you can do basic movements. Basic exercises like barbell squat, bench, row pack on the biggest amount of mass. But because your just starting out dumbbells should be fine for now. But consider barbells after week 12. Also, after week 12, take two weeks off to give your body a break, then start back up.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

*re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent workou*

heres my split

Day1: Chest + Tri's
Day2: Back
Day3: Delt's + Bi's
Day4: Legs

sometimes ill take day 5 off or just start the cycle over


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent wo*



kb_101 said:


> Now that I am looking at this in depth, I do see a couple of problems. "Arnold Presses" and "front raises" work the same muscle, so replace "front raises" with "upright rows". This will work the traps, and side shoulder muscles.
> 
> Also, "dumbbell rows" and "one arm rows" are also working the same thing. Replace "one arm rows" with "bent over raises". This will work the back part of the shoulders.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks a lot! This helps a lot! Hopefully I'll see some good results with this along with my change in diet. I'm trying to gain about 10 pounds by the end of June.


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

Just making sure -- are bent over raises the same thing as bent over laterals (http://www.building-muscle101.com/image ... terals.jpg)?

Thanks!!


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

*re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent workou*

yea, also for the rear delts you can bend forward 90 degrees and with dumbells or a barbell do a sort of reverse bench press


----------



## jasonl34 (Feb 7, 2006)

*re: Working out for the first time - is this a decent workou*

If your just beginning, to be honest you dont even have to worry about directly working tri's or bi's. When you do back youll be doing bi's enough, and when you do shoulders and chest, youll get a sufficient tri workout.

I try to keep my work out simple and heavy, get in and get out. Id stick to the main exersices for now and as a beginner its great, your pretty much guaranteed to get great results.


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

I've been at it for 2 weeks now, and I'm up nearly 9 POUNDS!!! I was expecting to go up by around 4 pounds, but 9 pounds is amazing for 2 weeks!!! I'm up from 126 to 135!!!

At this pace I should easily hit 145 pounds by the end of June... maybe even more!!!


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

It definitely was not 9 pounds of muscle, that's for sure! But I was skin and bones before, so gaining both fat AND muscle in my books is a good thing! No, my scale was not off lol.


----------



## IronMan (May 20, 2007)

Here's a program for people who have no equipment:
http://www.precisionnutrition.com/membe ... php?t=5193
you'll need to register, but it's free.

Don't neglect bodyweight exercises; there are thousands of challenging variations of push ups, pull ups, inverted rows, dips, bridges, single legs squats etc. Also, dump the isolation exercises for the biceps and triceps, save that for shoulder prehab. Choose exercises that use the most muscle mass and allow for the most loading.


----------

